# High school grades, upgrading, and requirements for ROTP



## Whalley (9 Nov 2010)

I tried searching through the threads to find the answers, but I was unable to find anything solid to answer my questions.  So, hope you can help.  Or at least link me to a thread I missed.

I am looking into going through ROTP but I do not posses the proper high school grades.  If I upgrade my courses now and take more advanced courses, such as Calculus and a second language, will my high school marks still hold me back? Even though I have re done the courses and then some? 

Also is there a place I can view the requirements for certain courses?  Or are all the courses offered based on the same requirements?  I am looking to study towards an engineering degree in either mechanical or aeronautical.


----------



## a.schamb (9 Nov 2010)

Hello! This is from the RMC website, under Admissions -> Academic Prerequisites : http://www.rmc.ca/adm/ap-cpa-eng.asp

For Engineering, you need: 


> In addition to the general academic qualifications applicants for the Engineering programme must have completed high school university preparatory courses (normally Grade 12 or provincial equivalent) in the following subjects: English, Chemistry, Physics, and two Mathematics; Functions, and Calculus (if available within the provincial system).


----------



## Whalley (9 Nov 2010)

Thank you kindly


----------



## a.schamb (10 Nov 2010)

Not a problem.. I assume you've read some of the other threads in this forum? If not, there's lots of good info in them.

Good luck with you application


----------

